# Muzzleloader scope question.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Got my first muzzleloader today. A CVA Kodiak Magnum in .45 caliber. The friendly neighborhood Gander MT guy set me up with pyrodex powder and 195gr powerbelt bullets. I have two scopes I could mount on the gun. One is a Simmons 4X shotgun scope, the other, which is currently on my slug gun, is a Nikon Prostaff 2-7X. I don't know, but I sense that the Nikon should be on the Kodiak and the fixed power scope on the shotgun. What y'all think?


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Put the Nikon on the Mloader. I shot my first mloader deer this past year and it was almost as cool as with a bow! Good luck!

Jason


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Doegirl, i would put the nikon on the muzzle loader, what size bullet does a .45 cal muzzle loader use ? i know a .50 uses a .44 with a .50 cal. sabot and a .54 cal uses the same bullet just a diff. sabot. does a .45 use a 44 bullet? just wondering!!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

JOE W said:


> Doegirl, i would put the nikon on the muzzle loader, what size bullet does a .45 cal muzzle loader use ? i know a .50 uses a .44 with a .50 cal. sabot and a .54 cal uses the same bullet just a diff. sabot. does a .45 use a 44 bullet? just wondering!!


Honestly, Joe, I don't know. Maybe someone with little more muzzleloader savvy can answer that one.


----------

